# Loose reel seats



## Old Hippy

Ever have the reel seat come loose when fighting a big fish? Put plumber's teflon tape on the rod threads, tighten the reel nut up, and it will eliminate your problem.
Best Wishes,
Dan


----------



## mizterp

Good advice, I was fighting a smallie on St Clair this past June and had that very thing happen to me. Luckily my cousin was able to give me hand and tightened the nut as I held the reel in place, and I was able to land the fish. I'm using an old St Croix Premier 6'6" casting rod, I'll definetly try some teflon and hope it doesn't happen again (it was a first).


----------



## Sm Jaw

Same problem here. Called customer support @ St Croix. They told me to do just that.
Seems like, for the price of these rods, they could offer a product that's worthy of such a high dollar price tag!!!!!


----------



## MIGHTY

No kidding sm jaw, and good idea about the Teflon tape. I had to replace one (St Croix) after 3 years with not a lot of use and when/if this new one fails, I won't be purchasing another.


----------



## sherman51

I use to have this problem a lot. now im in the habit of tightening the reel seat often so they stay tight. they will still loosen up on me but I tighten them right back down. but im very interested in using the Teflon tape on my rods.
sherman


----------



## -C-IMP

You might also want to cut a piece of plastic milk jug that is he size of your reel foot
and place it under the reel foot. It will help to tighten the fit.


----------



## SConner

I have one rod that loosens itself. I just tighten it up and wrapped it with electric tape to keep it from backing itself up. I may try the Teflon tape.


----------



## acklac7

-C-IMP said:


> You might also want to cut a piece of plastic milk jug that is he size of your reel foot
> and place it under the reel foot. It will help to tighten the fit.


I super glue ear plugs (the foam kind) to the top of the foot, then trim to match the outline. Amazing the differance when there is 0 play between the reel seat and the reel


----------



## acklac7

A drop or two of loctite will also help the threads on the seat stay nice and tight.


----------



## grub_man

If the reel foot has a bit of wiggle, another option that I've used is to place a bit of electrical tape on the tip of the reel foot, and/or on top of the reel seat. Like acklac7 said, the difference is amazing if there is no wiggle, especially if you have a little bit of cushion in there.

The problem is that there is no standard in reel foot size and shape (Well, there might be for fly reels, but even then I don't think manufacturers adhere to it).

My spinning rods with up-locking seats would always back off because I hold the rod in my left hand and reel with my right. The forces from my hand would naturally try to back the reel seat nut off. Now, if I use a reel seat on a spinning rod, it's down-locking, but my preference is to ditch the seat all together and go with a split TN handle with the reel wrapped on with thread and finish. No more seats backing off for me.

Casting seats usually don't have issues, but if they do, the electrical tape or foam will get the job done.

Joe


----------

